# John Howe on the uncaused eternal Creator



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 6, 2021)

... But now do you not plainly see that it is altogether impossible any thing should do so; that is, when it was as yet nothing, and when nothing at all as yet was, that it should make it self, or come into being of it self? For sure, making it self is doing something. But can that which is nothing do any thing? unto all doing there must be some doer. Wherefore a thing must be before it can do any thing; and therefore it would follow that it was before it was; or was and was not, was some thing and nothing at the same time. Yea, and it was divers from it self. For a cause must be a distinct thing from that which is caused by it. Wherefore it is most apparent that some being hath ever been, or did never begin to be. Whence further,

… It is also evident, that some being was _uncaused,_ or was ever of it self, without any cause. For what never was from another had never any cause, since nothing could be its own cause. And somewhat, as appears from what hath been said, never was from another. Or it may be plainly argued thus; That either some being was uncaused, or all being was caused. But if all being were caused, then some one at least was the cause of it self: which hath been already shown impossible. Therefore the expression commonly used concerning the first Being that it was _of it self,_ is only to be taken _negatively,_ that is, that it was not _of another,_ not _positively,_ as if it did sometime _make_ it self. Or, what there is positive, signified by that form of speech, is only to be taken thus, that it was a being of that nature, as that it was impossible it should ever not have been. Not that it did ever of it self step out of not being into Being: …

For more, see John Howe on the uncaused eternal Creator.


----------

